# attracting crows to protect rollers?



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I have been reading about the relationship between pigeons and crows. I have seen several articles that say that crows are the pigeon's friend because they attack hawks. Other articles say that crows attack pigeons and do them harm. Since hawks have become such a problem for flying rollers, I was wondering if anyone knows about the value of attracting crows to the area that rollers will be flown?
Wayne


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I have crows in my area and have no problems with them, they serve as a warning buzzer for hawks in the area. I have heard of crows bothering peoples birds, but the ignore mine. They chase the BOPS when the see them. I wouldn't say its a perfect system, but I like the crows.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Crows cut down my BOP attacks by only about 15% and we have a grip load of them out here. A few miles out is what seems to be a breeding ground for our local crow population. What I mainly rely on now is my birds hawk awareness abilities and my scheduling of their flight times during the day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they may defend their territory from hawks.. but they also will eat squabs and eggs, if they can get in the loft... usually though they are too shy to go into a building..but they are predators themselves.. if you know they can not get into your loft then it does no harm having them around... attracking them though may attracked other critters..because the crows like to eat the same things.. the crows here eat dried cat food, discarded eggs, and corn... just leave out enough for them and take in up at night..


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> they may defend their territory from hawks.. but they also will eat squabs and eggs, if they can get in the loft... usually though they are too shy to go into a building..but they are predators themselves.. if you know they can not get into your loft then it does no harm having them around... attracking them though may attracked other critters..because the crows like to eat the same things.. the crows here eat dried cat food, discarded eggs, and corn... just leave out enough for them and take in up at night..


Give me 100 crows over 1 hawk any day!!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Crows will try to chase away the pigeons once in a while, especially when pigeons get into their territory (more during breeding season). They will also chase any other predator, including humans if they feel threat.
But yes, they can do lot of damage in case they get into the loft and if the loft is secured they are not such a problem to the pigeons and also do not help by great extent to solve the hawk problem.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

So far around my area, the crows has been great at letting me know when the hawks are around and chasing them away as best as they could that is why I try to leave bad eggs, bread or anything that they can eat to keep them close by but again they can only deter some attacks and not all.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Older crows help chase hawks. Crows with nest help also. Younger, smaller ones don't seem to do it. Crows failed me yesterday when my roller got attack. They just stayed on a tree and didn't give chase. Maybe this spring they will start doing the chasing again.

Adult crows can eat baby birds even baby pigeons and eggs. Crows are good for pigeon fanciers.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Crows exhibit this behavior of chasing down hawks and owls mostly in the spring and early summer when they are breeding. I guess it's protecting nest's and territories. During winter I often see them sharing the same tree and other than an occasional warning caw don't seem to concerned.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

When I raised bantams I threw out any dirty eggs for the crows daily and they definately helped our hawk problem.. We have a large nesting population close by.
I've heard of a few people throwing out a few slices of bread daily before they leave for work. Once they get used to it your house will be a regular stop.
Tom


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

My pigeons get chased by crows sometimes but I've also had other times when they would perch about a foot away from my birds and my flock was okay with the crows. There are a lot of crows in my neighborhood, I saw about over a hundred crows that flocked up into the sky, it was quite a sight. I've also seen huge bald eagles perching on our trees, but I think eagles would be too slow to catch homers.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Most Adult crows, a pair, have and keep their own territory, and nesting spot. For years.
They breed their young, and chase them out.
The young group up, and form Mobs of young crows. Sometimes in great numbers, all following eachother around, looking for a kill to steal from a pair of older crows. Crows eat carrion, dead animals... large or small.
Only the older crows will find, and try to defend a kill, as best as they can, untill they get overun by a mob of young crows. Then it's a feast!
The kill, is a large dead animal, road kill, or possably county Dump.
The thing is, young crows form groups, sometimes in great numbers, but adults pair up and stake out their own territory. Then the young mobs of crows follow, and litterally follow, and eventually steal an old crows find.
I would Not trust Any Crow around my Pigeons at any time. Crows have a Razor Sharp Beak! (be careful !)
Maybe that's what the BOP allready know.


----------



## shalimar (Nov 23, 2009)

*attracting crows to protect*

I am also a bird observer and yes the crows do chase down the Coopers hawk and they seem to be the police in the sky... Also a group of crows is actually called a Murder of Crows... just saw this on tv not long ago... thought it was interesting. Crows are really an interesting bird.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I come from a place where crows are the largest group in numbers compared to other wild birds. They feed at the waste basket outside, snatch the food from the feral cats and is also responsible for amny missing shiny objects near the window  They might help you in deterring hawks, in an attempt to protect their territory, they will do the same to pigeons too. As long as the BOP are in the surroundings and crows are busy focusing on them, it might be good yet crows are no way friends with pigeons. Having a secure loft and an aviary will prevent crows from stealing eggs, eating squabs and injuring young ones.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have seen a crow attack my birds while flying twice in the last two years...My old birds will be just gliding around,and they come close to the crow,and the crow would make an attempt to catch one is mid air....Never seen this before..But in the middle of winter,it don`t surprise me,with that any animal can be so hungry,it will change it`s behavior....Last summer,I seen two crows in the middle of the street,amongst about 20 wild pigeons..One was trying to get a pigeon close to the other crow,and when he did,the other crow allmost caught the bird...Wow !! I said to myself...They are smarter then I thought...Yes,they will keep hawks away from your area,if you feed them bread,eggs etc...But be carefull with baby pigeons that can`t fly well yet..They will grab it on you....Alamo


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Before I write this I want it known that I am describing an old and very illegal way to try and deter owls. I do not agree with it nor do I endorse it in any way. Please no comments on my need for evisceration.
Are there natural ways to ward off hawks. An old country way to try to get rid of owls was to catch one and tether it to a platform on top of a pole untill it died and stank. I dont think it would actually work any way. Are there other ways that may work?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Give them food like bread and the crows will gather at your place. I sometimes give them my pigeon eggs instead of throwing it away. They surprisingly can carry the whole egg in their beaks.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Attracting crows doesnt neccessarily mean that your pigeons are going to be safe from hawk and falcon attacks , unless you have crows nesting in your immediate area during the nesting season you are still going to have attacks no matter what .


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*crows*



PigeonVilla said:


> Attracting crows doesnt neccessarily mean that your pigeons are going to be safe from hawk and falcon attacks , unless you have crows nesting in your immediate area during the nesting season you are still going to have attacks no matter what .


 This is all too true, crows will warn you about danger in your area but that is it. They are protecting there home by doing this and as I know from fact, they will take down one of your pigeons if it gets to close to it's nesting area. As somebody mentioned , they had seen crows and BOPS in the same tree during non breeding times, I can once again tell you first hand that a redtail hawk will never eat all that he has killed, true most of it will be small left over scraps but the crows also know this and will wait for an easy lunch while using no energy to get it ecept to drive the hawk from his lunch.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

An Adult Crow, or Pair of Adult Crows would be considered birds of prey concerning Any sick, or exausted, or wounded (beyond recovery) animal. Large, or small.
Crows eat carrion, how ever, or whenever they can.
In that kind of comparison (sp) I have seen an adult male Bald Eagle eat some what fresh road kill. Summer time, on a busy highway, in southern North Dakota. 65 mph. Zone.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a pair of crows that have been nesting in some pine trees close by for the past dozen years. Every morning I throw some kind of scraps for them, stale bread, chicken carcasses etc.
Yesterday morning I fed, watered and let my birds out but because of the switchover to Daylight time it was an hour earlier than usual. I normally let them out just before noon hoping that the hawks will have eaten by then.
A short time later I heard one of the birds hit an upstairs window and I knew that a hawk chase was underway. I ran to the patio door and watched a red tail as it zeroed in on one, closing to about 2 feet as the pigeon zigzagged, dipped and turned. Nothing I could do but watch it play out. Suddenly out of nowhere one of those crows dive bombed the hawk making it break off the chase. It was joined by it's mate and they harassed that hawk as it flew out of sight.
Lucky pigeon , lucky me and a special treat for the crows this morning.

I also have a new respect for the speed at which crows can fly. They always appear to be slow, lazy fliers but they can motor when they want to.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have seen crows do that too here at my place.. but it seems they are more protective over the place in spring and summer.. if a hawk shows in winter... I can't find a crow around.. guess they must nest near here... they are not 100%...but they do chase them off if they see one and they are in the same area. I give the crows here my discarded pigeon's eggs.. I put them in the same spot everytime so they know where to look for them.. guess that is why they seem to visit here alot... I also tryed doing a call everytime I put the eggs out... I yell caw caw.. like they do..and alot of times I will hear them caw back and then there is what I think the same one on the dead tree limb on top of a tree that over looks where I put the eggs...waiting for his eggs... he calls is flock and they share while someone is the look out.. pretty smart birds.. but they do and will eat your eggs and squabs if they could get in the loft.. but usually from what I have observed they are too shy to come that close to the house and get in my loft.. Im always home when the loft is opened so that may be why....they could go in if you were not home and steal eggs and babies..so you need to be aware of that.. they are predators themselves.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

There was one interesting thing that I have noticed whenever a hawk attack takes place. I have one feral pigeon with my flock and his behavior when it happens is completely different than that of the homers. While the homers scramble for the open sky he heads for the ground. He will go under the carport or the deck and squeeze himself into a pretty tight space or hide behind something.
Homers in the air are pretty nimble and fast but the hawk has the advantage. Being behind the pigeon it uses geometry to cut the distances whenever the pigeon twists or turns. he is no match for a pigeon in straight on flight . 
A pigeon hunkered down on the ground presents a problem for a hawk tho because flight is negated and if it alights it's talons are then used for walking not snatching.

I agree with you Spirit Wings about the crows. While it is possible I guess for a crow to gain entry to a loft, they are usually way to wary to be caught taking chances and probably wouldn't try.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maniac said:


> There was one interesting thing that I have noticed whenever a hawk attack takes place. I have one feral pigeon with my flock and his behavior when it happens is completely different than that of the homers. While the homers scramble for the open sky he heads for the ground. He will go under the carport or the deck and squeeze himself into a pretty tight space or hide behind something.
> Homers in the air are pretty nimble and fast but the hawk has the advantage. Being behind the pigeon it uses geometry to cut the distances whenever the pigeon twists or turns. he is no match for a pigeon in straight on flight .
> A pigeon hunkered down on the ground presents a problem for a hawk tho because flight is negated and if it alights it's talons are then used for walking not snatching.
> 
> I agree with you Spirit Wings about the crows. While it is possible I guess for a crow to gain entry to a loft, they are usually way to wary to be caught taking chances and probably wouldn't try.


I have seen birds do that... my chickens ..they freak out and go running and duck under anything and scrabble for the coverd porch..or next bush... that is smart of that feral.. it is amazing instinct they are born with... I always wonder how my chickens know as none have been taken by a hawk.. they are only let out when Im home for a few hours..but they still can see and know when a hawk is around alot of time way before I do..


----------

